# VPN client



## giridharrao

The techSupportForum


I had configured Sonicwall vpn client on windows vista business.

While trying to connect it says " failed to open ipsec driver"

how do i resolve ?

On windows xp the same configuration works well.



From
Giridhar Rao


----------



## johnwill

Do you have a vista compatible version of the VPN client?


----------



## giridharrao

Dear Jhon,

Let me check with sonicwall vendor and will get back,

thank you,

regards,
Giridhar Rao


----------



## giridharrao

Dear John,

sorry for the delayed reply.

Sonicwall has replied back with the link for the vista compatible vpn client version.

thank you,

Regards,
Giridhar Rao


----------



## mvermeulen

I have the same issue.
I do not see the link to the latest sonicwall client software.:4-dontkno


----------



## giridharrao

sonicwall has released vista version for vpn client officially through it partners.


----------



## giridharrao

SonicWALL Global VPN Client 4.0 Beta Program
http://listserv.sonicwall.com/mailman/listinfo/gvc40


----------



## sachin_0303

i have tried the 4.0 version on vista and it shows the same problem


----------



## cashassistant

- Open Device Manager
- in View menu, select Show hidden devices
- expand Non-Plug and Play Drivers
- open SonicWALL IPsec Driver and set Startup Type to Automatic
- If current status is Stopped, start it.
- Reboot


----------



## johnwill

Since this thread is two years old, hopefully he solved the issue by now. :wink:

Closed.


----------

